# Synchronisation Nokia 6230 --> Outlook fehlerhaft



## andyK (9. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Handy mit dem USB Datenkabel (nicht original Nokia) an den PC geklemmt.
Alles läuft wunderbar, bis auf die Synchronisation mit Outlook. 
Ich wollte mein Adressbuch mit knapp 200 Einträgen an Outlook schicken. Angekommen sind aber nur drei.
Alle Kontakte sind auf dem Handy gespeichert. Keiner auf der SIM Karte.

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Oder hätte ich doch besser ein original Datenkabel kaufen sollen?
Treibertechnisch bin ich auf den neusten Stand und bei der Installation gab es auch keine Probleme.
Ich habe Windows XP SP2 und Outlook 2000, USB 1.1. Firewall komplett deaktiviert.

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Andy


----------

